

Ask HN: Whats your fav Python IDE and why - j3ali


======
rnhmjoj
I have never used an IDE for python. Actually I have never used an IDE at all.
I think a good editor and a linter is enough for me. I used to use vim but I'm
mainly working with Sublime Text now.

